# "Sleeper" Cruze



## Thardus (Jul 12, 2018)

The "sleeper" is in quotes since, let's face it, no version or generation of the Cruze is a racecar. Unless you throw more money into it than you spent on it, it's never going to be truly fast. That said, you can make it surprisingly capable given its factory stats and looks. That's what I would like to do.

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze Eco 1.4T with a 6MT, US spec, with 109,000 miles. Hadn't done anything to it up until now because, to be frank, I was driving the everloving crap out of it - it had 76,000 miles when I bought it last year. But now circumstances have changed and my driving has been cut significantly, and I'd like to mod it. I am new to modding, however, so getting a few more experienced opinions on it would be great.

As of yet, the car has a K&N Typhoon SRI. Additional mods planned are:

- Borla catback exhaust
- Bosch 42lb fuel injectors
- Front and rear strut bars
- BNR Tune
- (possible) BNR LS7 Coil upgrade
- Brake upgrade (brand TBD)

As mentioned, I'm new with modding, but I figure one has to start somewhere, and I am still researching to see what other mods I would like to add to the list. Unless I come across good reasons to avoid it, the injectors and tune are likely coming up next, sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I suggest the Whiteline rear swaybar.

[h=1]How-To: Install Whiteline BHR93 Rear Sway Bar (2011-2016.5 Cruze)[/h]


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Cram in an LS1.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Buy a flex fuel 2.0 Regal or Malibu (Regal GS usually comes with manual trans) from a salvage auction, tune it and run it on E85, stuff that in your Sleeper Cruze. 

Or you could do it with Verano parts, but there a lot more 2.0 Regals than Veranos out there, and I don't think the Verano Sport was flex fuel from the factory.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Doesn't need to be Flex Fuel to run on E85 - just tune it to run on E85, and only run it on E85. Just not in the winter, E85 hates cold.


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

I would suggest the tune first. Best upgrade


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What does 42 pound injectors do with 60 pound pump? Pressure wise. Performance?


----------



## Thardus (Jul 12, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Buy a flex fuel 2.0 Regal or Malibu (Regal GS usually comes with manual trans) from a salvage auction, tune it and run it on E85, stuff that in your Sleeper Cruze.
> 
> Or you could do it with Verano parts, but there a lot more 2.0 Regals than Veranos out there, and I don't think the Verano Sport was flex fuel from the factory.


While an engine swap would certainly give me the best performance without sacrificing driveability, I'm not thinking I want to mess with that kind of stuff, particularly because I'm on a college campus and have limited tools to work with. Intakes, strut bars, a sway bar, possibly fuel injectors, and things of that nature are about the most I can do. Heck, I will probably have the exhaust done professionally. I would have to find someone willing to swap an engine for me and pay them. Between that, the cost of the second car/engine, having nowhere to keep the engine, and other costs/inconveniences, I don't think it's really worth it. Remember, I did put "sleeper" in quotations.

I've been wanting to look into intercooler upgrades as well. From what I understand everything about the stock one is super constricted. Problem is, I can't seem to find any aftermarket ones. Not sure if they just don't exist or if I'm not looking in the right places.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

ZZP has a lot of parts, including an intercooler: https://zzperformance.com/sonic/intercooling


----------



## Thardus (Jul 12, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> What does 42 pound injectors do with 60 pound pump? Pressure wise. Performance?


So far as I understand, the 42lb injectors would help with the performance tune. With the stock injectors, I hear they just max out really quickly. On even slightly aggressive tunes, they're stuck spraying at all times, just drooling fuel all over the valves.


----------



## Thardus (Jul 12, 2018)

MP81 said:


> ZZP has a lot of parts, including an intercooler: https://zzperformance.com/sonic/intercooling


Now that looks interesting. I doubt I would be able to install it myself, though. At least not while I am on campus at college. The bit about having to remove the "lower shutters" and engine codes coming up after install is also worrying at first glance. I'm hoping those shutters are just the things that the Eco trim opens and closes to improve aerodynamics (I can live without those), and that the code problem can be fixed with a tune.

Edit: actually, thinking about it I would probably have to go with a professional install, too. Ugh. Costly. I'd rather not, but my tools would be limited and that's getting a bit far into the guts of the engine.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Seems like the fastest route to 210hp is to buy a 2016 (not Limited) and put a computer tune on it. Can do that in 5 minutes, in a dormitory parking lot. Also shed 200+lb in the process.


----------



## Thardus (Jul 12, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Seems like the fastest route to 210hp is to buy a 2016 (not Limited) and put a computer tune on it. Can do that in 5 minutes, in a dormitory parking lot. Also shed 200+lb in the process.


Quickest? Absolutely. The 2016 is also ugly, the transmission seems to have more problems on it for whatever reason (from what I've read), and I still owe about $5k on my car. I'm going to be upside down on it for a good while thanks to having driven 30,000 miles in the past year.

My concern isn't necessarily _maximum _power, I'm just wanting to get more power than it has stock. And certainly more power than what people would expect from it, since I intend to have no exterior mods whatsoever. The only mods anyone will immediately know it has is exhaust and, if passerby is astute, an intake.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Look up "Cruzen 2.0" if you want to know how involved a swap would be. 

I wonder if those little gasser engines can handle a small shot of nitrous? LOL


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Not likely - but they sure can handle more boost...and pretty easily, too.


----------

